# Trunk spatter paint



## Rickster71gto (Dec 20, 2018)

I am restoring a 1965 GTO built early at the Fremont California plant. It is an Iris Mist car. What is the correct color for the trunk spatter paint? Some say the aqua, some say gray? Does anyone know for sure? I plan on using Zolatone so if you know the correct color name for the Zolatone brand that would be a great help. Thanks all.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Rickster71gto said:


> I am restoring a 1965 GTO built early at the Fremont California plant. It is an Iris Mist car. What is the correct color for the trunk spatter paint? Some say the aqua, some say gray? Does anyone know for sure? I plan on using Zolatone so if you know the correct color name for the Zolatone brand that would be a great help. Thanks all.


I am not sure, but I recall the '65 did not use spatter paint and it was painted. Check with *geeteeohguy* or wait for a response as he knows his '65 GTO's. :thumbsup:


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Does anyone know, how to get trunk sputter paint for my 68 Le Mans in Germany ???
Nobody will ship spray cans from USA to Germany.
Does anybody have an Option ?
regards: Peter


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

'64 GTO was the un-spattered year. 
'65 IIRC could be either Black/White or Black/Aqua.
'66 was Black & Aqua not sure if any were sent out with Black/White spatter. 
'67 most I've come across were Black/White. Just redid one that had signs of the OE so matched it.
'68 I do not know but I'm sure other will chime in.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

GTO Junior is correct. My original Fremont built-'65 has black with white spots....maybe a trace of aqua. I haven't 'looked' at it in years, but can again later. It hasn't been repainted. '64 was the only year the trunk was painted body color.


----------



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

Try Ames, they will know for sure.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

FWIW; I dug out the old DuPont Paint sheets to show their oe Spatter specs. 

You'll note the reference in some show as Dark Blue & *, this is what all suppliers today refer to as Black & *.

The '64 sheet makes reference to solid colors but not sure if this would be Paint or Primer??

Cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The '64 is body color paint....same as everywhere else on the car.


----------

